# hi ya any one being to origin in belfast ????



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi ya i am from co down northern ireland. I have my first app at origin on the 19 of march. Has anyone been there? What happens on the first app I have been ttc for three years now "they said i had a bloked tube this was on the nhs" but last week they told me that it was not blocked it had just contracted when the dye was put in, she would not give me a def answer though, now i dont know what to think    Do you think they will do the test again at origin and how much will it cos ? So now the nhs is saying it is unexplained infertility.I wish the 19th would just hurry up its the waiting time that drives me mad


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

welcome sweetchilli,

im with the royal so havent had any experience with origin but loads of girls on here have and im sure they will all be happy to help you in any way they can. Here is a really good support network for everyone regarding where your attending so i hope you get as much advice and support from the girls that i have.
have you had any information on what treatment you will be doing etc? xx


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

No i am only going to my appthats what i am dying to know    The lagen valley hos in lisburn were going to sent me to the royal but the waiting times are longer and i would have to pay anyway so i thought i would go with origin. I have taken the last two days off work cause i have been so down and tearful feeling a wee bit better now so hope to go back tomorrow. how far are you on with yours


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

well hope one of the girls who has been with origin can help u then.. ive already had a cycle of ivf a year an a half ago an im starting 2nd tx now in march...x


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

How do you get all the stickers and how do you get them on to your profile


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

people sent me them...not quiet sure how to get them...sorry..


----------



## Sue30 (May 22, 2008)

HI Sweetchilli - I'm at Origin at the momemt - well hoping to start treatment next month - have to phone again on Day 1 of March AF as they couldn't fit me in for Feb (so much for there 'why wait' campaign) - but I'm happy as starting in March meant I had a wee bit more time to get my head round the whole treatment thing! They are really busy though with the Royal not taking any private patients!

I'm not sure about what tests they might do for you, as it turns out ours is a MF issue - but at the first appointment I just got bloods taken (AMH) I think and DH provided a sample of his  We got a consultation appointment for about 3 weeks later when we saw the consultant and discussed treatment - that was on 15th Jan! Everyone has been more than nice  - and I know that quite a few people on here have had good experiences at Origin!

I really hope it works out for you and if you have any other questions please feel free to ask

Sue xox


----------



## betty-77 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello,

I've also just completed my 1st ivf cycle with origin and it resulted in a bfp.  like sue30 said my 1st app was just for bloods and then consultation a week or two later.  just phone up and ask what they have planned for you that day , they are more than helpful.  not too sure with your mix up what way they will go so maybe better to ask.  i can say that i was very impressed with all my tx and appointments everyone was very nice and helpful.  anything i can help with just shout.  good luck with your tx

Betty xx


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Congratulations !!! Hope everything is going well ?? I am hopeing that it will not take long i am not good at waiting "at all" lol


----------

